# latest scam from India...Windows Security problems



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just got a call from someone saying they were from Windows Security problems told us we have a computer error on our laptop and they can
help us reload it etc.

I told Hubby not to touch it as it didn't sound credible (good old suspicious mind) Turns out they had downloaded a virus into our laptop that's shutdown the system completely...we cannot do anything!!! 

We will have to wipe it clean and reload Windows software all over again.

I believe this is another way to grab all of your private stuff off your computer once you've accessed their instructions and done what they say
will help restore your system. Funny thing is they phoned us too, and don't give out our phone number, so now Im wondering how they got all this info????

Is nothing safe?

Good job my other computer is hooked to Cogeco and gets stopped thru
their security systems.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

These scams are actually commonplace. The best thing to do is ask them to hold on while you say you're turning on your computer and call the local police fraud hotline to report them.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Did they tell you to download teamviewer? and asked for the ID and passwords?

Because that program can remote access your computer and it is not a virus


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No we didn't do anything.

My Hubby has fixed it now, did some sort of restore.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah they have called me a bunch of times, being in IT, I know better that you can't get Microsoft to call you back when you're a paying customer, let alone them be pro-active about it.

I told them my pc was slow and was turning it on then told them to hold.. After an hour of stringing them along I asked how the scam worked, but he refused to admit to anything, and then eventually hung up.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've heard of a variety of ways of pranking these scammers, from opening up the windows in your apartment to pretending to spray disinfectant on the computer to kill the viruses, to saying you don't have a computer, etc.

Long story short, don't ever give out personal information over the phone during a call you haven't initiated yourself. Any legitimate company that calls you will be able to accept you calling them back (after you've verified the number as legitimate, of course!)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

characinfan said:


> I've heard of a variety of ways of pranking these scammers, from opening up the windows in your apartment to pretending to spray disinfectant on the computer to kill the viruses, to saying you don't have a computer, etc.


I set a machine to boot into a VM, and have them fool around with that for a bit 

It's quite fun.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I find it really funny since I use a Macbook.....yet somehow it reports errors to windows. I usually just say "I have a mac, %$&# off" then hang up.

Although pleading with an imaginary intruder and popping a balloon followed by heavy breathing in the phone is a decent alternative to just hanging up


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I love it when those guys call. They'll say they've monitored the system and there's a problem. Then they'll ask for your IP. I ask them how to find it, pretending I don't know the first thing about computers....then roll off any octets that come to mind. You can practically hear them salivating while trying to connect. Then I'll have them explain all over how I can find my IP address. The process repeats, depending on how bored I am and how much time I have on my hands...lol. At the end, I tell them not to bother since I'll be throwing out the computer as soon as my money from Nigeria arrives, and then wonder out loud why it hasn't come in yet a week after I submitted my bank account information. 

If I don't have time, then I'll tell them that since they're monitoring, they should have my IP address on file, but can they please be careful and backup my financial information before they 'repair' my machine as I don't want to lose the data. 


Al.


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

My computer picked up something very, very nasty back in Feb., the whole thing just froze and then wouldn't reboot properly. While I was struggling with it the phone rang and a guy with a strong Indian accent said that he was calling from Microsoft and that my computer had reported a problem.
oh rely?
please. How stupid do you think I am.
Coincidence? I have no idea, but I was SO pi$$ed off I used some very inappropriate language and slammed the phone down on him. Restore/reset wouldn't work. I had to reload the operating system; I lost everything. Including all my pictures from a recent trip to England that I hadn't had time to put on the external HD. bugger.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

My boyfriend fell for this two years ago. I got mad at him for it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's easy for scammers to get ahold of your personal information. We freely give it away all the time.
Things like enter your name, email address and age group for stupid contest means they can use it for marketing purposes. Once you did that, everything gets traded under the table and eventually, your name, age and email end ups up on a scammer's database.
And with facebook, twitter and the likes, it's even easier for a person to get doxed.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I didn't get this scam call but i've gotten two different calls.

1. at 10pm i got a call from a guy saying that he is calling from the city and that i had some over due parking tickets. I asked him what city and told him I don't have a car, then i hung up.

2. some Indian dude called and said he is calling from government of Canada and that I'm getting some sort of energy credit. He said I would be getting cheque from the government of Canada because I paid too much for my hydro. He hung up the phone as soon as i mentioned i live in an apartment. 

3. 

I'm not sure if its a scam or not but here goes

I got a call from a girl saying that she is calling from visa about my credit card. He said they are offering 3 month free monitoring and then i have to pay some monthly fee. I don't like to give out info so i asked her if she is connected with my bank or if i can call her at later time. She said she is not affiliated with my bank but she wouldn't give me a number to call back.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

That last one sounds like a scam to me.


----------

